# Best alternative to DTG if...



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Well here is the dilema.

As I posted my 2200 machine finally gave up the ghost.

Now my daughter had been the main user of it for a nice little ETSY store that she had going for custom shirts for kids and women.
She does pretty good and generates a nice little side cash while she stays at home with her child.
Even before the DTG started to poop out I realized it would be a tough machine to give her and walk away from...as anyone here already knows.

Now that it has died I realy do not wish to get back into a DTG machine for her. First I don't have the cash by any stretch. Second...after running one for 18 months it would drive her nuts and any of the new affordable machines have not sold me wityh any confidence.

So...what would some of you think that would be her next best bet....and it isn't easy. She does all custom work. She has to be able to add a childs name to the artwork herself so having transfers premade won't work and screen printing is out.

To me this leaves a transfer system and oh I just think yuck on the whole transfer thing. To me it is still the cheapo heavy plastic crap from the 70's.

I realize that may not be true butif it isn't then what would people who have faced this dilema chosen.

Otherwise I have to kill her ETSY store.

Sure wish someone made a small format DTG CMYK only. Largets print she ever does is 10x10


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

why can't you find a DTG printer to contract with? you give them some steady business and they help to keep your daughter's store open.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Why not order some heat press solvent vinyl from a wholesaler? We do this for some of our clients -- they email us an image to print and cut, we mail them back the vinyl to heat press themselves. Pretty easy, cheap.

Or, consider the Easy T Lite, on sale for $1995. It'll print 12.5" x 18" if needed.

Easy T Lite


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Scott I agree with Spean if you can coordinate the logistics with another DTG printer. The other alternative is using a heat press along with heat transfer paper which does a great job on white and light garments. Also, regarding your comment about transfers and their feel/hand we have been in the transfer business for 40 years and the technology has improved immensely since the 70's where it felt like you were wearing a bullet proof vest. These days screen printed transfers are virtually indistinguishable from screen printed designs and wash just as well.


----------



## proworldmatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Opps sorry Sean on the misspelling of your name. Doing a million things at once over here.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

Look into sublimation. It has no hand (texture) at all. You can start with a small printer and press, in the corner of a room. Sublimation must be applied to 100% poly garments,to look it´s best, but can also be done in a 50/50 shirt and get a distressed look.

There are poly shirts that feel like cotton, and you can use performance poly, a fabric that has gained a lot of acceptance.

Best of luck!


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Not into sublimation. I almost went that route at first. She does alot of 100% cotton.

Probably do the transfer method. She probably will have to print them herself and heres why.

She has alot of designs and in alot of sizes.

If you specialize in toddler and childrens stuff well the designs have to be resized to fit the shirt to look best. That was the main advantage of using my DTG.

Otherwise she has to order preprinted transfers and sure she could make one or two sizes to try and fit all but I do her printing and I would hate to try and figure out just two sizes of a transfer tohave printed that would look correct on 2t-large childs shirts.

Contracting DTG is out. She has a 5 day ship time and contracting would not be feasible much less profitable. 

I guess I am talking myself into a good transfer system of some kind.

It would be easier to go the preprinted route if it was adults stuff as you can get away with a more standard sized print. But go from 12 month to again a childs large..oh man...size differences.
Scott


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Still dont see why DTG contract is out. I print and ship for other people. Even have an online Mall (zero2won) that is set up to do just that for fundraising etc. Turn around time can be requested when you set up the deal with the printer. Find one that offers online design and she is all set. Checkout any number of sites including below.


----------

